# qualitative data analysis



## Williamc1984 (Aug 24, 2011)

Good day,
My wife and I are looking for a app/software for qualitative data analysis. We were looking at Nvivo but it would appear that it is not compatible with Mac. 
Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!
Will


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I can Probably help. Can you describe your research/application?


----------



## Williamc1984 (Aug 24, 2011)

We are looking for a software that will allow my wife in qualitative data analysis. something that she can plug all her information into. look for trends, patterns, and generally help keep netter track of large amounts of data. We may just download the software she was originally planning on buying and installing into the PC in the office.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

My wife uses NVivo in a windows emulator. She hasn't been able to find a replacement either...


----------



## Williamc1984 (Aug 24, 2011)

> My wife uses NVivo in a windows emulator. She hasn't been able to find a replacement either..


Quoting my wife "I'm beginning to regret buying a mac."
We are very new to Mac and love using the mac but my wife is finding that there are many programs that are not compatible with Mac. 
When you say using a "windows emulator" how does that work. 
Thanks again for all the help!
Will


----------



## Williamc1984 (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't want to seem like I'm just looking for answers without doing any leg work... (normally the other way around spend too much time looking for my own when i should ask for help) but in this scenario my wife is considering the options to go back to pc as she is worried about not being able to use the software she needs soon.
Will


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

This page has information on installing Parallels or VMWare Fusion in order to install Windows and use NVivo.

If you really know your stats software and aren't afraid of getting into the nitty-gritty, there's always the port of "R" for OS X.

SPSS has been updated for Lion (10.7), and there's a version for Snow Leopard (10.6)


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Will, there is no need for your wife to "go back to Windows". Apple's own Boot Camp utility will allow you to partition the Mac's hard drive, install Windows (you'll need a retail install disk) and then continue to use the NVivo software.

Downside: you have to boot into either one or the other, no "live switching" between OS X and Windows.

With either Parallels or VMWare Fusion, you can live-swap between OS X and a virtual (emulated) Windows installation.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Don't forget the nice free VirtualBox!!! Yay free!
VirtualBox



> We are very new to Mac and love using the mac but my wife is finding that there are many programs that are not compatible with Mac.


Sadly it's like I always say. There are 3 inevitabilities in life. Death, taxes, and programs that are "windows only".



> When you say using a "windows emulator" how does that work.


 I could explain how the emulation works but I've never personally used Nvivo though. I'd ask my wife how she managed but she's currently in Ottawa doing data collection (small world). Maybe your wife and my wife need to have a conversation. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## Williamc1984 (Aug 24, 2011)

If we were to use the "boot camp" option and partition her 500gb hard drive and install a version of windows would we sacrifice any computer performance?
These are the Computer stats:
macbook pro 13" (x2 hers and mine)
NIB with lion installed
i5 processor
4gb ram
500gb hard drive
her use is primarily for work (completing Phd. In sociology). downloading and reading PDFs. Microsoft word, Nvivo9, publish or perish, atlas Ti and browsing browsing the net. 
No Gaming. No Photoshop. No downloading. 
We have a PC(1Tb hd 2 duo core....) in our office that we will use for heavy stuff.
we also have a seagate 1 Tb portable Hd.
We don't really want to sacrifice performance. We may be in la la land but I'm hoping we can make it work. 

Will


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Will, zero performance impact - just the "loss" of space for the Windows partition (which you can set at the size you prefer). 

Using Parallels or VMWare with Windows running simultaneously in emulation, sure, you would probably see a little performance hit, but it's not like you guys are doing any heavy lifting.

You note that you have an external HD - is that your backup drive? 

Speaking from experience (as the former RA for a prof who had two hard drives die, with no backups, costing him a summer of re-writing two books) - backup backup backup backup..... especially if you're going to mess with the hard drive by using Boot Camp to install Windows. While Boot Camp has been pretty solid from all appearances, you never want to take chances with your stuff.

And - question - you note Publish or Perish. How on earth did you get that working under OS X ? It would seem to present the same problem as Nvivo - i.e., that it requires Windows?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Update*: Parallels has been updated with, among other features, support for 10.7 Lion.... in case you were thinking of going that route.


----------

